# Toppoccino



## Ellaad (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Savez vous si on a le droit d'utiliser un toppoccino ? 
Une petite que j'accueille s'endort systématiquement dans les bras et à chaque fois que je la pose elle se réveille. Ça devient compliqué, surtout qu'un bébé plus jeune qu'elle arrive bientôt. Donc je cherche des idées 
Merci à vous pour vos réponses
Bonne journée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour hi hi, je ne sais même pas ce que c'est...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour eh ben moi non plus je ne sais pas ce que c est 🤣🤣


----------



## Valérieg (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour moi non plus 😂😂😂 mais je vais aller voir par curiosité 😉


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Septembre 2022)

En faite c est topponcino c est un support de sommeil . Sa ressemble  un petit matelas qui prend la forme de bébé ça se rajoute sur le matelas


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Septembre 2022)

C est ça. Me coucherais moins bête se soir 🤣🤣


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Septembre 2022)

Elle a quel âge la petite que vous acceuiller ?


----------



## Valérieg (29 Septembre 2022)

Oui je viens d’aller voir 😉 maintenant je sais 😃pour répondre à la question j’ai aucune idée si on peut l’utiliser 🙃


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Septembre 2022)

On interdit de rajouter un matelas dans un lit parapluie j aurais tendance à penser que pour un topponcino c est pareil pour les mêmes raisons .a voir avec votre puer


----------



## Griselda (29 Septembre 2022)

Un truc qui se rajoute sur le matelas? Euh je crains que ce soit interdit. Je contacterais la PMI pour demander mais franchement, non je n'irais pas dans cette direction.

On propose:
une tetine
un doudou
un linge qui a l'odeur de la maison
Les bras en temps d'eveil autant que possible pour que bébé soit serein chez toi
on le couche en lui expliquant qu'on se retrouve tout à l'heure
et on reste convaincue sois même que dormir c'est normal, dormir dans une pièce au calme et à plat dos c'est normal.
Si on est convaincue, bébé va l'être très vite aussi.
Si je m'endors dans les bras, dans une position, avec la chaleur de Nounou, son bruit, son parfum il a de forte chance pour que je ne sache pas que moi, bébé, je suis en sécurité et apte à dormir par moi même, donc je cris quand on me pose, c'est logique, qui voudrait être laché ainsi?! Et je doute que ton matelas truc ne lui fasse croire qu'il est toujours dans tes bras, n'essaie pas de le berner. 
La solution est donc de lui apprendre petit à petit qu'il est apte à s'endormir ce d'autant plus que tu n'es jamais bien loin.

Ou bien tu continue de penser qu'il est indispensable à ce bébé de dormir exclusivement dans des bras et tu acceptes alors l'idée de ne t'occuper que de celui ci... evidement pour payer les factures ça va devenir compliqué, pas sur que les Parents acceptent de te payer triple pour avoir ton exclu...


----------



## Caro35 (29 Septembre 2022)

Avec le titre, je croyais qu’on parlait d’une boisson chaude type cappuccino 😂 rien à voir


----------



## Nany88 (29 Septembre 2022)

Pareil Caro ☺️🤣🤣


----------



## assmatzam (29 Septembre 2022)

Je dirais que c'est possible à condition qu'il y ait un drap housse dessus pour le maintenir et que l'enfant ne puisse pas se retrouver dessous et risquer de s'étouffer


----------



## assmatzam (29 Septembre 2022)

J'ai une petite de 3 mois  en accueil depuis bientôt 3 semaines qui ne s'endort que sur maman ou au sein 

Pour les siestes à la maison j'ai opté pour la faire dormir dans une nacelle bébé confort 
Elle s'y sent très bien et s'endort en un rien de temps 

Perso je ne suis pas trop fan des trucs que l'on rajoute dans les lits 

Il y a eu tellement d'accidents qu'il faut être très vigilante


----------



## Petuche (29 Septembre 2022)

Pour moi c'est interdit. Seul un matelas de lit (pas dans les lits parapluie). Rien d'autre qu'un matelas...


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Septembre 2022)

Quesako ?


----------



## Griselda (29 Septembre 2022)

le truc c'est même avec un drap housse par dessus il semble que ça rende plus le matelas assez ferme, puisque ça épouse le corps de bébé, donc il est à craindre que ce soit une fausse bonne idée en terme de sécurité.
Sans compter que je doute aussi que ça puisse faire croire à bébé qu'il est dans les bras, la solution est donc de l'amener à accepter de dormir à plat dos sur un matelas assez ferme comme le préconise de nombreux experts et depuis longtemps. La nacelle peut être une bonne idée surtout pour un bébé petit qui a encore besoin d'être rassuré en touchant les bords de son lit mais ça ne remet pas en cause le matelas qui doit être ferme. Ca peut au début être dans la pièce de vie tout à côté de Nounou si ça aide puis la nacelle s'eloigne petit à petit jusqu'à aller dans la chambre, ce sera d'autant possible que bébé connaitra la chambre, la maison, son odeur...


----------



## Mimipoupina (29 Septembre 2022)

Essaie plutôt l'emmaillotage, moi ça m'aide souvent pour les bébés qui dorment que dans les bras


----------



## assmatzam (30 Septembre 2022)

C'est tout à fait ça @Griselda 

Ma louloute est en cododo chez elle ou bien elle dort sur le ventre de maman 

Au début j'ai placé la nacelle dans la pièce de vie
La semaine suivante dans ma chambre avec la porte ouverte 
Et depuis hier elle dort dans la chambre de mon fils 
Elle se rapproche tout doucement de la chambre des copains qui dorment dans la chambre juste à côté d'elle 

D'ici 1 semaine ou 2 dès qu'elle aura le même rythme que les grands elle les rejoindra 

Je placerai la nacelle dans le lit bébé à barreaux et progressivement dans le lit directement 
C'est un lit petit format bien moins grand que les lits à barreaux traditionnel 

Step by step...... 😂 😂 😂


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

L'emmaillotage, hum je ne sais pas vraiment si c'est autorisé ! 

On revient en arrière avec ce procédé,  l'enfant n'est plus libre de ces mouvements.  

Je ne sais pas si c'est bien ou pas, mais je trouve que c'est une contrainte pour l'enfant. 
Une Veo ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Septembre 2022)

Je viens de lire un article là dessus, à  eviter après les 2/3 mois car augmenterait (conditionnel), les risques de mort subite, et favoriserait la luxation de la hanche..

Bon, comme nos loulous ont souvent plus de 2 mois est ce vraiment bénéfique ? 

Ou une solution pour les adultes ?


----------



## assmatzam (30 Septembre 2022)

J'ai posé la question à ma puériculture au sujet de l'enmaillotage
Réponse :
Si les parents sont OK et que vous metrisez cette technique pas de soucis


----------



## incognito (30 Septembre 2022)

j'ai pratiqué l'emmajllotage avec un bébé de plus de trois mois, cela l'a un peu aidée mais il a fallut trouver autre chose

bébé allaitée, portée (je le fais aussi) et qui était en hyper vigilance

après un mois d'absence il a fallut tout recommencer et elle dort depuis trois jours à la sieste sinon très peu de sommeil (épuisant pour tout le monde)
maman et moi travaillons en équipe, cela aide beaucoup

pour un rajout sur le matelas, à part un accord du médecin comme pour le plan incliné....


----------

